# Cthulhu Azathoth - dripper



## KrayFish404 (22/6/17)

Please tell me one of the vendors are planning to order these when released?

I received my Cthulhu Gaia from The Vape Industry - excellent shop by the way, fast and good service...

After having gone through probably 50 plus RTA/RDTAs not even including drippers, this one is by far my favourite.

But now... The Azathoth seems to be build in exactly same way - at least the cap/afc is. So if it is anything close to the Gaia then by all means give me one.

Perfection... Good clouds and pure taste. And yes, it comes with a b/f pin.


----------

